# ferry to morocco



## 89481 (May 24, 2005)

Hi Guys
We are going to Morocco later this year, looking for advice which way to go,
ferry to Tangers or Ceuta that is the question? Can anyone help
Cheers Nort

I use to be a dreamer now I'm somewhere else!!! ( in my MH )


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Go to the download section and look for the Morocco Information which I downloaded.

If you have any other questions I try and answer them for you.

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## 89481 (May 24, 2005)

*morocco*

Hi Don
I've just read what you sugested, I've been told the road from Ceuta to Tanger is a bit rough, can any one help.
Cheers nort

I used to be a dreamer now I'm somewhere else ( in my MH )


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Nort,

The road is certainly not one of Moroccos best but it's well worth the drive. We thought so anyway.

It's been about five years since we went that way maybe somebody has some later info.

Don


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

I have not motor homed in Morroco but have been over there. We didn't do the coast road as it was out due to heavy rain (Just my luck!). I am told by a friend that it is scenically good but surface-wise dodgy.
However, it is not necessary to use it as there is an alternative (slightly further) and if you are going South there are roads from either Ceuta or Tangier.
There are dozens of shops in Algeciras selling tickets to either town and the prices vary - it is worth shopping around.
BillD


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi Nort

Been going to Morocco via MH and 4x4 for far too many years!! Back again next week for a month or so.......

Crosssing to Cueta is by far the best route. takes about 35/40 mins on fast ferry. Plenty of shops (Cueta is Spain) and very cheap fuel so shop and fuel up there. Border is along coast and will atke about one hour to work through. DO NOT be worried, it can be unorganised. three checks/windows to go through: Passport, vehicle, customs/police. Insurance available at border.

Roads are much better than of late just be carefull if wet.....due to summer build-up of rubber. I would not take Tanger road, but if you are looking to go coast drop down to Larache.......good campsite at Moulay-Bousselham.

From then?.......It's a great country and VERY friendly. You can wild camp almost anywhere but good idea to make yourself known to land owner. I have some great nights camped in grounds or just outside a "House"....I have NEVER been refused stop-over.

If you have time do try and go south i.e. Marrakech then east to Quarzazate, Tinerhir (Todra), Source Bleue de Meski (where I have a 2nd home), You can do some easy "Desert" from there.

Anyway........I could go on and on and on.......


----------

